# Generic Exhaust ques.



## treefitty Z (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry fellas im a newby to the forum and to the 350 itself but i was wondering what you all though of the HKS Dual Hi-power Ti exhaust. I am looking into purchasing an exhuast and wanted to stick with the dual layout. I was thinking of going nismo but wanted to look around a little more... some insight would be great my other modded car is german so this is all a bit new to me... thanks


:hal:


----------



## Brandon711 (Dec 17, 2004)

I loved the HKS exhaust, which is what I have on mine. It is not too loud until you creep up toward the higher RPM range. The only down side of the exhaust was the price, it's around 1800 for MSRP, I think I talked the guy down to about 1300 or so. So, if you don't mind the price I'd say run with it. BTW Nismo is not a true dual exhaust, it only comes with pipping from the Y pipe back, and then splits to two pipes after the muffler (same as the stock exhaust). Some of the true dual are Greddy, Injen, Stillen, etc. If you're looking for a new exhaust and want to do a dual, make sure it's a true dual exhaust not something that goes into the muffler with one pipe and exits with two. At the same time gains from exhausts are minimal as in gains are below 10 hp to the wheels and the engine.


----------

